# Air pockets in new substrate after first fill up



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys so refilling my tanks that have ADA Amazonia with water for first time and I noticed that there is lot of air pockets trapped in between the granules.

I think I red somewhere to fill it just to cover the substrate and let it sit and then fill the rest so that's what I did with first tank but the pockets aren't going anywhere.

I don't really want to start poking it too much to disturb how I shaped it.

Should I be concerned with it becoming poisonous over time once the shrimps move in ?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Heyhey!

How long has it been since you have filled? It can take a few weeks sometimes for all the air bubbles to work out. 

You can gently poke around, I use a stiff piece of tube to gently poke the substrate.

How deep is the substrate?


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for reply, it was just next day, couldnt find anything around the net and got impatient so i poked all over with the long tweezers for plants and got rid of most of the air pockets. Been few days things settled but water is still cloudy. But I think should fully clear up by the time every things goes through the cycles


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

It may take up to a week or a bit more. I usually poke around as well, too impatient.


----------

